# Embroidery on a hat on the front corner



## Buckingham (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a customer that wants to have hats embroidered, but rather than a design in the middle like normal, he wants them to be trendy. He wants the design to be smaller and on the bottom left corner on the front. I have a cap attachement for my Happy Emb. machine, but it won't let me position the needle there. Has anyone done any of these and if so, how are you hooping?! Thanks!

Here is a hat that I found on the internet that has a design in the location I'm talking about.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

When I design a hat, I put the center of the design in the center bottom of the design. On my machine I can turn the hat a total of 270degrees, so it would be no problem to set the start (center bottom) in the position you are wanting.

Not sure if I made myself clear, but I hope this helps.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Get someone like clark[USER=2446]@TC[/USER]bcorp.com to make a custom cap that is embroidered (on flat panels) before cap is assembled....That way you can get closer to seem than possible on already sewn caps.....


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

Buckingham said:


> I have a cap attachement for my Happy Emb. machine, but it won't let me position the needle there.


The cap in the pic in your attachment looks like it has been done as a flat first. Meaning it was stitched before the cap was assembled.

You may not be able to get the bottom of the design as low as the sample you provided on your machine.

I would hoop cap as normal, then with first cap on machine, manually move needle to centre of design location required.

If you have centre (start/end) in your design, then when the design is finished it will return to the centre, ready for the next cap.

As has been mentioned in another post, set start/end at bottom... that can work as well. Whatever system works for you.

The wide cap frame for Happy machines will allow you to stitch almost ear to ear. So an off centre (left/right) front position will not be an issue.
The biggest problem, I see, will be how low (close to the peak) can you get the bottom of the design without breaking needles.

Experiment with a couple of caps first, to see how low you can get without breaking needles.


----------



## Buckingham (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks a lot everyone!! I will be doing these hats next week so I will play with some extras I have here at the shop over the weekend. I'll let you know how they turn out


----------



## Buckingham (Feb 9, 2009)

The hats turned out great. The customer came and got them though before I could get a pic  Bungy was right all I had to move the center position using the cursor. It worked perfectly. I was able to get it about 1/4" up from the bill which turned out good. It was still close enough to the bottom to look good. 

Thanks everyone!


----------

